# tire fitting



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

will 275-60-15 fit on my gto 
with 15" rims 
4.5 " spacing
back spacing 5.5 

thanks jeremy


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

anybody


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it might....or it might not. you may have to "massage" the inner fender well and/or roll the fender lip. it also depends on the wheel width (wider will help) and tire brand (some are wider than others). inner and outer control arm bushings can help and the particular build of your car will come into play. there seems to be a bit of variance in the side to side dimensions even after "cradle alignments"


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

do you know the biggest size that would fit 15" rim how wide can it go with out doing anything to the fenderwell at all thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

bias or radial?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

wich ever is more street applicable not real advanced in tires,engines suspension kinda new to all this. first really car I cared about


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

Part Brand: Nitto Surface Finish: -- 
Manufacturer Part Number: Drag Radials Warranty: No 
Placement on Vehicle: Rear Condition: Used 

Title: Drag Radials 275-60-15 with 15" rims 
Condition: Used 

Rim Information 
Rim Brand: -- Number of Bolts: 5 Rim Material: -- 
Rim Width: 8 Bolt Pattern(s) (millimeters): -- Rim Structure: One Piece 
Rim Diameter (inches): 15 Offset: -- Rim Manufacturer Part Number: 555-67027 

Tire Information 
Tire Brand: Nitto Tire Type: Racing/Performance Load Index: -- 
Section Width: 275 Car Type: Competition Speed Index: -- 
Aspect Ratio: 60 DOT: -- Overall Diameter: 28" 

Found these on ebay do you think they would fit? I dont know if these are enough numbers but thats all they had written down thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

they would be close. you'd want radials for the street. for one thing tho those are quite a bit bigger diameter than what you have on now. stock is 26". you'd probably want a 275/*40*/15. Nittos are probably the narrowest brand tire of that size so that's why they fit for most people.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

well the thing is I live 1 1/2 from the track so I just want someting that would barley be fit to get the most tire on the ground they are 13" wide and 28" in diamiter if I have to roll the outside finder lip thats ok does the 13" give you a better idea if they will fit i know they will be to tall but I can roll the lip


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

like i said Nitto 275s should fit (maybe need rolling) but getting a bigger diameter tire (28" vs 26") is like changing your rear end gearing and in the wrong way. it would effectively be like have 3.21 gears instead of 3.46


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I tried to find 270 40 15 like you said could not find any could you post a link where I could find some? thanks for the insight on the tire being bigger gear changing never thought of it. like I said new to this thanks for all your help


----------

